# New Butt Flap



## DoctorApocalypse (Aug 16, 2015)

I know that butt flaps aren't universally loved, but for me personally I find them to be quite handy out on the road: they protect the ass of your pants from wear, keep your ass dry, and provide some insulation from the cold (or hot) when sitting. So every now and then I make one for a buddy and I just finished one for my road dog @DonnyDerelict which I thought turned out pretty sweet so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 16, 2015)

bum flaps are great!


----------



## Mankini (Aug 16, 2015)

Why aren't they universally loved? LOL Why H8ers gotta B H8in?


----------



## Bedheadred (Aug 16, 2015)

I dig it!


----------



## Tude (Aug 16, 2015)

Cool! Oh and google queen here strongly advises not to go search for bum flaps. A lotta fannies have been posted on the internet ... now pass the eye bleach please. ::bag::


----------



## landpirate (Aug 16, 2015)

Tude said:


> A lotta fannies have been posted on the internet ... now pass the eye bleach please. ::bag::



that's even funnier seeing as what we call a fanny over here!


----------



## Mankini (Aug 16, 2015)

LandPirate!! ....::cyclops::..Whats the difference between ''knickers'' and ''knackered"?


----------



## Tude (Aug 16, 2015)

landpirate said:


> that's even funnier seeing as what we call a fanny over here!



LOL I had to look that one up!


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 16, 2015)

Butt flaps make me chuckle


----------



## wombatt (Aug 16, 2015)

thats a pretty neat ass flag. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 16, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> LandPirate!! ....::cyclops::..Whats the difference between ''knickers'' and ''knackered"?



correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe "knickers" are underwear and "knackered" is being drunk.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 16, 2015)

My problem is the British slang i know is archaic, not politically correct, based on old Julie Andrews movies, and not used so much anymore. Blighter?


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 16, 2015)

Can you make me a crotchless assflap?

Honestly, it isn't for me


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 16, 2015)

It's a beauty for your booty!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 17, 2015)

I used to just sew a big piece of leather to my ass to prevent it from ripping up. It was also cushy. The only problem with it is the material around it would shrink after washing them... if you do in fact wash em.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 17, 2015)

thatz kinki.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Sep 14, 2015)

This is awesome! I usually wear bibs so the buttflap is kinda not my thing but this makes me wanna make one


----------



## Odin (Sep 14, 2015)

I like it. Make a good trade/sell item as well.


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 22, 2015)

knackered is tired Matt not drunk..... over here drunk is referred to as "pissed"... someone who is pissed and can't handle their booze is a "two pot screamer".....


----------



## Mankini (Dec 22, 2015)

Fanny. So if I wear a fannypack in J.O. England I should probz refer to it as an "auxiliary cargo equipage"? Lol!!!


----------



## Countrytime Sky (Feb 27, 2018)

DoctorApocalypse said:


> I know that butt flaps aren't universally loved, but for me personally I find them to be quite handy out on the road: they protect the ass of your pants from wear, keep your ass dry, and provide some insulation from the cold (or hot) when sitting. So every now and then I make one for a buddy and I just finished one for my road dog @DonnyDerelict which I thought turned out pretty sweet so I thought I'd share.
> View attachment 24582


Amazing


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 18, 2018)

I think you've got some talent there. Bum flaps are dope. You don't see a lot of them around anymore. When yours is all janked up and crusty, list it on etsy


----------

